# Podcast: Senator Ron Johnson



## Alex (3/6/16)

This week Sen. Johnson sat down with Wisconsin radio talk show host Vicki McKenna to chat about why she enjoys e-cigarettes and what the FDA e-cigarette regulation could mean for vape shops and their customers.


----------

